# D&D Lausanne, Swizerland!!



## Hellsing (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello to all!

I recently moved to Lausanne, Swizerland, and am looking for D&D players to start a campaign, or join one, or host one!  Anything to play D&D.

I would prefer to play 4e. ^^

Message me or feel free to respond on the forum!!

---------------------------------------------------

Bonjour a tous!

J'ai recamment demenager a Lausanne, Suisse, et je cherche a jouer a D&D!!!

Je preferais 4ieme ed, mais je veux bien 3.5/3!

Meci a tous!


----------



## tallthomas (May 10, 2009)

Hey, I just sent you an email. Hope we might find some more people to play if you're interested! I'm living in Ecublens, just outside of Lausanne, would be great to have someone to play together with!

Cheers
Thomas


----------

